# Short logs



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Can band saw mills cut logs that are in the 20" to 24" range that are only 3' to 4' long? Am I being foolish thinking that those lengths are usable? I'm thinking most of what I want to make isn't going to be any longer than that. Am I missing something that would make it not worth the milling cost. The wood is free. It's $0.35 a bf to get it milled, if the guy will even do it. I figured I'd ask here before I called him. He'll be doing some 8 and 10 footers as well. I just can't see these nice logs going to fire wood. A few of them are crotches, but below the crotch enough that it's just oval on the one end. They are all oak.
Chris


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Can band saw mills cut logs that are in the 20" to 24" range that are only 3' to 4' long?
> 
> Am I being foolish thinking that those lengths are usable?
> 
> It's $0.35 a bf to get it milled, if the guy will even do it.


Sure they can, I do it often.

No, what do you do when you buy an 8' board for woodworking...cut it in little pieces 

He will probably want to work by the hour instead of bft on the short ones because it is just too hard to make much bft with all the loading and messing around. Still, free logs, go for it.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ive had some shorts milled before and all the sawer had to do make a little jig. Im guessing each saw is different though.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

That's good to know. Thanks.
Chris


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have thought about buying a chain saw mill for just such logs.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

My guy with the chain saw mill didn't want to mill anything shorter than the width of his lifting forks, about 5' . If possible he said he didn't even like doing anything shorter than, about 7'. That's how far apart his hydraulic leveling rollers are. 
Chris


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I put the shorts on the mill directly and dont use the toe boards for leveling becuase they dont reach. I few pieces of bark under one end will level it enough to cut. Sorry to hear he wouldnt cut your shorts. I have tons of maple shorts around here that I have saved for gunstocks. 

Granted, they do take more time but like Daren mentioned, pay by the hour and you still come out ahead with free wood.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I recently milled up some 6' long oak, (just experimenting). They've been drying just a couple months in the loft of a barn, but noticed a few ends starting to twist. I don't know if this is normal or because of their short length. I'm sure others here will know. The twist starts at the end stickers (about 6" from the end). So I'll probably lose that wood. Guess I should have ran the sticker's all the way to the very end of the board. 

Hope this saves you a little wood.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

A couple of 2 x 6 (or anything close) boards long enough to span two bunks and the dogs to hold the vertical one, make for a no-hassle jig. I cut logs as short as I want this way. Cut cookies this way too, just turn the log upright.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Big Red - I use the same idea as Texas Timber - Works great for shorts. You wouldn't believe some of the beautiful shorts I get from my local logging crews. The big crews use a table slasher with a 60" saw that cuts whole trees down into industry lengths. Usually the guy running the slasher is under orders to cut the "bells" off the bottom 3-4 feet of the tree and then cut the sawlogs from there. I've picked up some amazing cherry in the last load, 20"+wide. Made some beautiful 6/4 table top stock and it sold fast. I've used the fence idea to cut 20 inch pieces of firewood that I found in someone's pile to get burl slices.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JP Sinclair said:


> Usually the guy running the slasher is under orders to cut the "bells" off the bottom 3-4 feet of the tree and then cut the sawlogs from there.


And pretty often that butt swell has figure :yes:, compression curl.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

There are some nice oval pieces that were just below the crotch. I think they would make some nice boards. I have a plan. The same guy that gave me the short pieces also told me I could have a real nice standing dead oak. It's enough bf that the guy will bring the mill to the site. I'm hoping that if I'm there helping cut the big stuff I can talk him into doing the small ones. It's not the end of the world if he won't do it. I'll have plenty of wood when it's all said and done. But still, how much is enough. We'll see what happens. Shoot I just realized that same friend was by last weekend and told me he took an interview for a new job that he might take out of state. He'll be moving if he gets it. I better get going cutting the tree down. I was planning on just stacking the milled wood back in the woods of his property. I'm out of room. He has 8 acres of mostly woods. He said I can keep whatever I wanted there. If he moves it's going to mess up my plans.
Chris


----------

